# GMF Compartments Ausrichtung



## BjörnBu (21. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich schon wieder,
hoffentlich hat wildcard mal wieder den perfekten Tipp auf Lager...

Ich nehm hier einfach mal ein ähnliches Beispiel, damit ich euch mit Fachlichkeiten verschonen kann. Sagen wir ich will Foren, Threads und Posts modellieren. 


Dabei Ist jedes Forum ein RoundedRectangle mit div Labels und u.a. einem Compartment für Threads. 
In dieses Compartment lassen sich dann wiederum Threads legen.

Ein Thread ist einem Forum von der Darstellung sehr ähnlich. Wieder Labels und ein Compartment für Posts.
Dem Compartment kann man Posts hinzufügen.

Jedes Post ist wiederum ein Rectangle mit 'nem Label und kann zusätzlich verbindungen zu andern Posts haben (hmm hier hinkt das Foren Beispiel eventuell, aber es braucht auf jeden Fall Connections zu anderen Posts.)


Das alles ließ sich mit GMF wunderbar einfach modellieren und funktioniert gut. Was allerdings die Layouts angeht, stehe ich total auf dem Schlauch. Ich kann zwar Layouts für die Rechtecke bestimmen, die die Anordnung der Labels beeinflussen, aber ich kann nicht die Layouts der Compartments verändern. 

Arbeite ich ohne die Compartments und sage ich Modelliere nur Posts als Root Elemente, dann kann ich sie frei in meinem Editor platzieren. Auch meine Threads in jedem einzelnen Forum kann ich einfach hin und her schieben. Meine Posts aber sind wie durch Magie erzwungener Maßen unter einander angeordnet. Auch wenn ich sie anwähle kann ich zwar den Inhalt der Labels ändern, aber bekomme keine Möglichkeit zu resizen oder sie zu verschieben.

Um die Connections ordentlich darstellen zu können, wäre es aber grade hier unglaublich wichtig beide Dimensionen ausnutzen zu können. Gerade Connections von A nach B sind sonst überhaupt licht lesbar. Außerdem sehe ich keinen Grund wieso das nicht gehen sollte. Geht ja auch beim Thread-Compartment des Forum-Rechtecks.


Ich wäre echt dankbar, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, wo ich das Layout eines Compartments beeinflussen kann, oder woher das unterschiedliche Verhalten von quasi identisch definierten Forum->Thread und Thread->Post containments kommen kann.

PS: Bisher habe ich versucht alles über die GMF Tools zu lösen, da ich so spät wie möglich (am besten im diagram Projekt nie, eigene Änderungen am Code machen will, damit man für spätere Versionen einfach nur neu Generieren muss). Wenn ich dafür selbst an den generierten Code ran muss, würde das erklären, wieso ich bisher absolut nichts finden konnte. Trotzdem wäre es erstmal liebe alle Infos im Mapping oder gmfgen unter zu bringen.

PPS: Irgendwie habe ich das dumpfe Gefühl eine wichtige Info vergessen zu haben, sodass mein Post hier wenig Sinn macht. Wenn dem so ist, sagt Bescheid.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jul 2008)

Compartments unterstützen per Default erstmal 2 Layouts:
ListLayout (ConstrainedToolbarLayout) und XYLayout. Alles andere muss man selbst im Code erledigen.
In deinem Fall also wohl das XYLayout. Dazu musst du in die gmfgen, das Compartment auswählen, und ListLayout auf 'false' stellen.


----------



## BjörnBu (21. Jul 2008)

Wow, danke! Problem gelöst. Wenn ich dran deke, dass ich jetzt über 10Stunden mit dem Layout der übergeorneten Elements rumgespielt hab, weil ich in der gmfgraph keine Möglichkeit bei den Compartments gefunden habe, könnte ich heulen.

Aber vielen dank für den Hinweis mit der gmfgen!


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jul 2008)

*Postmortem verschieb und Haken setz*


----------

